# Fu style Baguazhang



## oaktree (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are some photos of Master Li Li Huang sheng who teaches in Guangzhou.
 Master Li I believed studied with Fu Zhen Song however I will look into that to see if that it correct. If you look at the sword picture it looks like a Wudang sword posture. Fu Zhen studied Wudang sword with Sung Wei I. The picture with the little boy is his grandson. 
























Here is another Fu Baguazhang stylist from Guangzhou:




This is Master Xiao Kun. Master Xiao Kun practiced in Tian Shan.
Master Xiao Kun is practicing in the snow.

There is some very interesting things about Fu Zhen Song.
He learned Chen Taiji, was friends with Sun Lu Tang and Yang Chengfu.

Fu style teaches not only Fu Baguazhang but also Xingyiquan which comes from Sun Lu Tang. 
Fu's Taijiquan comes not only from Chen but also Yang and Sun style.
Fu also created his own style called Liang Yi chuan. 

Fu style Liang Yi chuan notice the circling of Bagua and some Taiji posture in a way it looks like drunken Taiji. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1yisB38Lws&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgXot7kqCfE&feature=related

Fu style Taiji.




 
Fu style Baguazhang Dragon form




 
Fu Xingyi


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 6, 2010)

I did not see the pictures only red Xs


----------



## oaktree (Sep 6, 2010)

When I took them from my email I pasted them here.
So when I find the website they have I will try to link it and try to 
get the pictures up.

hopefully I can do this today 09/06/2010


----------

